
Demystifying Hardware Jargon - roarden
https://blog.bolt.io/demystifying-hardware-jargon-9d7a0cda9b55
======
EpicEng
I don't understand this new web design trend. Who thinks that being presented
with an image which occupies the entire screen and doesn't relay any pertinent
information is good UX?

------
swingedseraph
I like this. It's important for many software people to understand hardware,
and even if it isn't (like, you're a frontend web dev and never want to do
anything else), understanding different paradigms is very useful in
diversifying your thinking.

------
kempbellt
Surprised I didn't see MVP(Minimum Viable Product) in there. But still, good
reference!

~~~
yitchelle
Perhaps MVP does not really related to hardware only, although it can be.

